# Single pin



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Got a creed a year ago and haven't hunted with it yet. I have a 5 pin setup on it now but it gets a little clustered. Do any of you all recommend a good single pin? My max shot where I hunt is 25 yards. Thanks.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

To each his own, but I always liked a single pin and wouldn't shoot past 20 yards. That way, with all the adrenaline flowing, I couldn't mess up and use the wrong pin.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

What brand do you have? And do you like it?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I shoot a vertical setup. Multi pins in one line going straight up. Helps reduce the "cluster" look of the sight ring. Unless your bow actually shoots 350 fps with your hunting setup I don't see how a one pin sight could be beneficial. If the animal walks 6-8 yards closer your going to have to adjust your sight. Then by the time you readjust he'll be 6-8 yards closer if you didn't spook him off adjusting the first time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

I just put a HHA Optimizer Lite on my new Prodigy and I like it. You can slide it to the according yardage but with my setup I'm getting arrow to fly flat to 25 yards and only a few inches low at 30 yards.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Right now I'm using 1 pin out to 19 yards. I guess I could just drop all the other pins low. Still new to all this bow hunting stuff


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

When you say single pin I take it as slider sight. I like the Axcel Accutouch.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I use a single pin, if you can't use some Kentucky windage you might have a problem. I would sight my bow in a little high at 18-20 and still be very close at 30 and 30 is about as far as I will shoot one. The first deer I shot >AT< I used the wrong pin, it never happened again(I took them off), I've lost 3 deer one of which was at 35yrds eating acorns, it took 1/2 step from when I released to impact, I never did that again thus my 30 rd rule


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

For me its one pin and Kentuck windage...With multi pins and excited I just as well stay home..


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot traditional now and down use pins, but when I did I only used one pin. My youngest daughter uses one pin. I just removed the other pins from her sight.

My oldest uses three pins, and it seems to work for her...to each his own, but I like to keep things simple.

I don't have a sight to recommend, but I might think about just cutting off the ones you want to get rid of before you spend money.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

For me I'm switching to an axcel accutouch carbon pro. I currently have a sword apex 6 pin. My hunting setup is shooting a real 325fps. I can generally set to 40 and be good to 45. I also hunt out of my climber from about 30 feet up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## flyscarecrow (Aug 7, 2007)

What Chunky said! Years ago when I shot wheelies I only used one pin set at 20 yds. Then I practiced and learned where my arrow was hitting at 10, 15, or 25 and everything in between. You will be surprised how fast you can learn this technique. My sight at the time may cost $10.00


----------



## huntindad (Jul 9, 2011)

flyscarecrow said:


> What Chunky said! Years ago when I shot wheelies I only used one pin set at 20 yds. Then I practiced and learned where my arrow was hitting at 10, 15, or 25 and everything in between. You will be surprised how fast you can learn this technique. My sight at the time may cost $10.00


This to a "T".

clear your sight of all pins cept one...sight it in at 20 yards. Practice at 10 yards to 30 and you'll get a feel of where to aim depending on where the deer is.

Also... if you practice regularly at 30-40 yards(2 pins). your 20 yard shot will feel like chip shots.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

cva34 said:


> For me its one pin and Kentuck windage...With multi pins and excitement I just as well stay home..


It's really easier this way. 1 pin only or learn to shoot' traditional'. No pins for me I shoot 'Instinctive'


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> What Chunky said! Years ago when I shot wheelies I only used one pin set at 20 yds. Then I practiced and learned where my arrow was hitting at 10, 15, or 25 and everything in between.


It's what I do.

TH


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I just upgraded from a 3 pin Apex Bone Collector to a 5 pin Helix Fuse. The pins are multi colored and I'm sighted from 20-60 yards. So far no problems confusing sight pins. Both my boys, 13 (35 lb draw) and 10 (18lbs) shoot 3 pin sights 10, 20, 30 and 10, 15 and 20. I say 3 pins and just keep practicing


----------



## Wrobo (May 8, 2013)

HHA Optimizer Lite has my vote.


----------

